# Online store iPod touch sent to Canada?



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi,

I can see that there is some Apple physical store that received their iPod touch and delivered them to customers.

But I'm curious to know if some people that ordered online like me got them yet?

I ordered the first day, a 16 gig with my name engrave on it, but still noted that the shipping date is September 28!

Thanks


----------



## snowy2004 (May 2, 2006)

Not yet for me. I got a 16GB one, no engraving. But, chances are unengraved ones will ship first. Sorry.


----------



## devon_woodward (Sep 12, 2006)

I ordered an 8gb, and it still says item not yet shipped. hopefully us Canadians will get it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Phoxx (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm planning on getting one myself. I've read a few troubles with it like the screen quality and the sound quality. I wonder if it is worth getting it early or wait till next gen.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I just left the Apple store in Buffalo... got to play with a Touch in person as they had one in stock. It is a really gorgeous device... absolutely stunning. I did, however, like the feel of the iPhone in my hands better. I picked up my iPhone, and a spare for someone else. I'll post it in the classifieds when I get back home tomorrow. Both phones are unlocked and working beautifully. A7


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Phoxx said:


> I'm planning on getting one myself. I've read a few troubles with it like the screen quality and the sound quality. I wonder if it is worth getting it early or wait till next gen.


Most of the problems seen in first gen product are not necessary a defect seen in all delivered iPods. All iPods as long as I remember, have been told to have problems with the sound. In most case, it was not a general defect, but something that happen all the time: all units are not 100% good products, they need repair or replacement. Macworld.com reports that the Classic may have some rough edge problem. meaning, even if it is the "classic" model, it is still with some problems.

It has been reported that the screen may be less brighter than the iPhone one. 

And based on the Apple released of iPods models, the next gen may be only available next year. If your willing to wait that much!


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone has their status changed since the begining of the week?

Mine still "not shipped yet".


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

i check my ipod touch shipped status daily and it hasnt changed at all.

too bad - im really looking forward to getting it!


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

depmode101 said:


> i check my ipod touch shipped status daily and it hasnt changed at all.
> 
> too bad - im really looking forward to getting it!


Same for mine... I'm hoping this could change before the end of the week...


----------



## cyanblue (Sep 20, 2007)

Amazingly, my store status has just been updated this morning, to "Prepared for Shipment". 8Gb ordered Sept 6, 2007 at 10:53am PST - fingers crossed that the updated status doesn't stay stuck in limbo...


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

cyanblue said:


> Amazingly, my store status has just been updated this morning, to "Prepared for Shipment".


Mine too! Too bad I'm going to get an iPhone tomorrow... maybe I'll return or sell this.


----------



## devon_woodward (Sep 12, 2006)

mines still "not yet shipped". all this waiting makes me sad  . lol. its also making my gpa drop because all im doing is refreshing the apple page. this sucks.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't fret. You might actually get one from a batch with no problems.


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

I heard of the iPod touch being ready to ship, but from what I've heard they are the 8GB models.


----------



## Sdd (Sep 6, 2007)

hUssain said:


> I heard of the iPod touch being ready to ship, but from what I've heard they are the 8GB models.


My 8GB has been prepared for shipping as of today.


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

My 16GB is now ready for shipment


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Woohoo, just notified by Apple that my 16GB iTouch was shipped out today. By the way my iTouch is engraved as well. Estimated delivery date no later than September 25.


----------



## devon_woodward (Sep 12, 2006)

AHHH...already shipped? I ordered 
Sep 6, 2007 at 09:54 PM PDT and im still at "Not Yet Shipped"


----------



## brucebeh (Sep 22, 2007)

Just ordered mine a minute ago! Can't wait till I get it!!

Mine saids so far NOT YET SHIPPED (obviously)

Ships by Oct 1
Delivered by Oct 3 - 9

Can't wait :clap:


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

hUssain said:


> My 16GB is now ready for shipment


Mine is still not shipped yet, but I have engraving on it. Does yours have no engraving?

Just hope that this waiting will at least give me a touch without the screen problem that Apple has recognize and is going to investigate for affected users.


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

meall said:


> Mine is still not shipped yet, but I have engraving on it. Does yours have no engraving?
> 
> Just hope that this waiting will at least give me a touch without the screen problem that Apple has recognize and is going to investigate for affected users.


I do not have an engraving, one less step to do.

Apple has acknowledged the problem with the screen which is also affecting some iPhone users. If you need I could post of my screen, hopefully it was just a bad batch of screens.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

The screen problem was corrected for all products beginning in week 38. Check your serial number to see if it ends in 38 or higher number, also the picture on the box is now Macy Gray instead of the other artist.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

TripleX said:


> The screen problem was corrected for all products beginning in week 38. Check your serial number to see if it ends in 38 or higher number, also the picture on the box is now Macy Gray instead of the other artist.


I have not read that anywhere, but thanks for the information! I will, by all mean, check that when mine arrive. For the time behind, it is not yet shipped, so I hope that when it will, they will have one of the newwer unit!

That may also be eno reason why so many has not been shipped yet, maybe Apple tryed to resolved this before sending too many units out there.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

My iPod Touch 16 Gb engraved shipped yesterday from China. Should arrive by the 25th Sept. by Fed Ex (thank goodness not Purolator or Same Day Right Away).

But with the drop in price for the iPhone and the weak US dollar (rather than strong Can dollar), I may pick one up in the US next month. But I want the greater capacity of the 16 Gb iPod Touch.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Mine's on its way too.... Arrival by Sept 26. It's an engraved 8 Gb. Didn't go for the 16 Gb since I don't intend to store a lot of video and I like to swap in/out my music as I'm otherwise too lazy to sort through long lists. Maybe with the new search feature it'll make deep music collections more accessible on the iPod but I tend to do this in iTunes. There again, I'm lousy at remembering song titles and usually sort by artist. I'm mostly interested in using it as a portable web access device though (I've a crackberry so phone/email is not a need).

FWIW, week 38 started last Sunday (today is the end of that week....).


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Triple, there are still many week 38s with Corrinne on the box. But so far, all week 38s seem okay from what I have read on Macrumors. I figure the Apple Stores in Canada will be getting them at the same time, like when the Shuffle shipped last year. I am going to check them out in stores first to make sure the screens are okay.


----------



## Sdd (Sep 6, 2007)

My 8GB iPod touch is on it's way as well. Set to deliver on the 26th. Best of all I didn't upgrade shipping and it still looks like it is shipping express.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Sdd said:


> My 8GB iPod touch is on it's way as well. Set to deliver on the 26th. Best of all I didn't upgrade shipping and it still looks like it is shipping express.


In my case express or not is always slow  In fact I never tryed, but I do not like to pay for shipping when not needed...


----------



## Sdd (Sep 6, 2007)

Actually a tip is to never upgrade to express shipping on a new iPod model or an engraved one. The new releases always ship directly from the factory in China express. As for an engraved one they come express too because they are engraved at the factory. 

This money saving tip has worked on 3 iPods for me.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Sdd said:


> Actually a tip is to never upgrade to express shipping on a new iPod model or an engraved one. The new releases always ship directly from the factory in China express. As for an engraved one they come express too because they are engraved at the factory.
> 
> This money saving tip has worked on 3 iPods for me.


Oh, I'll see what happen with mine when it ship!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I agree, don't bother with express shipping. Most of my ordered items arrived quickly with express shipping. The potential difference of a couple days isn't worth the added cost.

I'm surprised to get free shipping when I order a number of items at once and as usual, the items arrive on three different dates. Even a small item from the order arrived with free shipping - and I figure the shipping cost was probably more than the item cost.

Thanks, Apple.


----------



## brucebeh (Sep 22, 2007)

Damn.. is there anyway to change my shipping method from express to standard? I wanted to get my iPod ASAP so I paid for express!


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

billwong said:


> I'm surprised to get free shipping when I order a number of items at once and as usual, the items arrive on three different dates. Even a small item from the order arrived with free shipping - and I figure the shipping cost was probably more than the item cost.
> 
> Thanks, Apple.


Yes, thanks Apple, because that something I find strange! 2 separates items could not be buy for free shipping. Order them together, even if they ship separately, you'll get free shipping!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Just illustrates the profit on shipping and the fact that companies largely ship whole consignments at once. It's not as though you're lil' Touch is in a container by itself  There again, sometimes express does help if you need to replace a dead laptop or computer, etc. Plus, patience is a rare commodity nowadays. Yesterday is too late. For rip-offs in shipping, take a look at car delivery charges. CN charges 3X more to ship a car from Halifax to Toronto, than the trip by boat from Europe to Halifax (and, somehow, manages to take just as long....). Logistics, logistics.

Touch is now in Memphis..... When will it leave the building?


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Touch is now in Memphis..... When will it leave the building?


Mine is still not out the manufacturing, aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

I hope it will ship this week finally!


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

meall said:


> Mine is still not out the manufacturing, aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> I hope it will ship this week finally!


Mine left memphis, hopefully it'll ship soon for you.


----------



## Sdd (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine has left Memphis as well. Hoping it will arrive tomorrow. Lucky I am having it shipped to my place of work.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Sdd said:


> Mine has left Memphis as well. Hoping it will arrive tomorrow. Lucky I am having it shipped to my place of work.


I always ask for shipping to my place of work, as there's nobody home and it is a painful situation to have to deal with that. Luckily Apple changed their policy on shipping destinations: in the past, you could only ship to the same billing address as your credit card. 

Now, what's missing for me, is my status to change from no shipped to prepare for shipping. I hope tomorrow will be a better day


----------



## jeepo (Sep 24, 2007)

billwong said:


> I agree, don't bother with express shipping. Most of my ordered items arrived quickly with express shipping. The potential difference of a couple days isn't worth the added cost.
> 
> I'm surprised to get free shipping when I order a number of items at once and as usual, the items arrive on three different dates. Even a small item from the order arrived with free shipping - and I figure the shipping cost was probably more than the item cost.
> 
> Thanks, Apple.


I live in Nelson BC. Halfway between Vancouver and Calgary. The shipping out here sucks. I have noticed with all of my shipments from apple if I get express it comes a lot faster. When I order Standard the package seems to get held up all the time. Ordered an iPod Nano standard and it took a while. When I ordered my Airport Extreme It came by the weeks end. I understand they can be shipped from different parts of the world and could be closer initially but I have noticed from a large amount of products I have ordered that usually express gets the package here sooner and safer. Plus the delivery guy is much more willing to work with you on getting the product in your hands safely as well.


----------

